
Volatile chemical products largest source of urban organic emissions - Turukawa
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/359/6377/760
======
Gibbon1
This isn't really news in California.

I remember fully twenty years ago bakeries bitching about air pollution rules.
The air quality people were coming down on them for ethanol emissions from
baking bread.

Even before that Los Angles put heavy restrictions on auto paint shops use of
solvent based lacquer. Other bit was that in Mexico City the largest source of
VOC's was/used to be refilling propane tanks.

------
ggm
Personal care and cleaning products. Wow. That's some awesome consequences of
not bearing smelly armpits.

The trichloroethylene cleaners are particularly nasty to people. But the
particular matter is really bad. No aircon filter in normal use is hospital
grade. I don't think we're going to avoid this stuff except by stopping using
it.

